# Copper anti-oxidation goo



## mediatech (Sep 23, 2007)

*Anal Wiring*

You are concerned about the exposed copper corroding? If that is your concern, why not solder the connections and forget about it. Remember - the part of the wire that is in contact with the connector can't get air to corrode. If you have enough moisture in the wall to cause corrosion, I think you will have more than speaker problems .


----------

